# Interesting Enneagram Background Information



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been reading some cool Enneagram material I happened to find here. I very much recommend reading it – not even because I'm saying it's all true but to open your mind. Things are never as simple as is thought. And I think these writings deal with some important aspects of Enneagram and getting to know your true type. 





This post will be my very short synopsis.



A better way to describe Enneagram types is motivation types instead of personality types. Enneagram describes nine ways of being based on nine different varieties of motivated intelligence. We can discover our Enneagram type by determining which of these nine energies most motivates us (although, who says there are exactly nine energies?). And the energy of our Enneagram point is what makes our participation in life possible. The personality won't always seem intelligent but we don’t always realize that our personality is what it is on purpose. And that the causality between experiences and motivations isn't necessarily what we think it is. Even if A is related to B, A doesn't necessarily cause B. For example, certain childhood experiences don't necessarily make you to have a certain Enneagram type. It could be other way around. Because you're having a certain Enneagram type, you are more prone to certain experiences. 


We weren't born here with no motivations at all. Our motivations don't start to develop when something happens. Motivation is there from the very beginning. In addition, subtypes aren’t instinctual but they are also based on motivations. 


So, to get to know your type, think about the motivations behind everything. It really isn't what you do, it's why. The reasons (the motivations) behind all that you're doing are what defines you, not the thing what you do because you can do the same thing from very different reasons.


One thing that seems to perplex some people is that Enneagram isn't just a simple concept but it's literally multi-dimensional if you think about it... I mean our type isn't just one type, it's a point on a circle. And there aren't only the types, there's also the time. (And in my opinion there could also be our subtypes.) Well, I've always seen the Enneagram types as combined factors from 3(x), 6 and 9(z). I can't really explain it well and I don't know whether it makes any sense but I like the thought that Enneagram types are having certain coordinates on a sphere. But also types and time make a great function to estimate the personality. I think this means that we shouldn't be so insular about others. There are many kinds of Ones and Twos etc. It's just the basic motivation we should be looking for. It would be crazy to assume that some subjective (you have to make assumptions and choices to write the descriptions, it's difficult to be objective here) descriptions could define us completely. We could be doing very different things but still have the same motivation behind all that. Of course we could be doing the same things and still not share any motivation for it. Focus on the motivations, people. That's at least my recommendation.




Here you can find descriptions of the 27 subtypes. I'll paste short descriptions from the nine core types here but I suggest that you go to investigate these things by yourself. There's a huge amount of interesting information there... 




_Point 1—Definition. Civilizing, self-critical, precise & ennobling. Attention is on _ 
_fairness, honor, hard work, & doing things correctly. The challenge is to relax, unwind, have fun, & be able to see the perfection in things as they are. The gift is the ability to work toward a worthwhile goal with great care, precision, and integrity. Possible archetypes: Pilgrim, Puritan, Pioneer, Settler, Craftsman, Ascetic, Nun, Priest, Monk Renunciate, Evangelist, Judge, Lawgiver, Hierophant, Social Arbiter, Whistleblower. _ 

_Point 2—Nurturing. Warm, sociable, outgoing, & gregarious. Attention is on _ 
_people, relationships, sharing, & engaging. The challenge is learning to share _ 
_freely, without expectation of a reward for giving of sense of personal entitlement. The gift is an emotional sensitivity to the needs of other people. Possible archetypes: Mother, Nurturer, Caretaker, Giver, Best Friend, Lover, Seducer,Devotee, Saint, Sacrificer, Social Networker, Ambassador, Power Behind the Throne. _ 

_Point 3—Aspiration. Assertive, outgoing, ambitious, & adaptable. Attention _ 
_goes to achieving, succeeding, impressing, & self-testing. The challenge is _ 
_learning how to do for the sake of doing, to take time for relationships, and to relax and just be without needing to do anything. The gift is the ability to respond readily to changing situations and challenges. Possible archetypes: High Achiever, Great Adaptor, Model Student, Go-getter, Head of the Class, Super Star, Shining Aspirant, Fashion Model, Politician, Rhetorician, First Among Equals. _ 

_Point 4—Originating. Deep, reflective, restless, & resonant. Attention is on _ 
_depth, authenticity, originality, & individuality. The challenge is to experience the heights or the depths without getting lost in them and cultivating the ability to feel joy in the ordinary pleasures of daily life. The gift is a deep emotional resonance with intense states and emotions. Possible archetypes: Individualist, Bohemian, Gypsy, Artisan, Originator, Writer, Wordsmith, Dramatist, Tragedian, Jealous Lover, Pundit, Critic, Mudraker. _ 

_Point 5—Knowing. Cool, dry, detached, measured, & analytical. Attention is _ 
_on logic, thinking, rationality, & self-protection via withdrawal from people and situations. The challenge is to learn how to allow a free flow of energy to freshen and revitalize the self instead of minimizing emotional and physical needs and withdrawing to conserve energy. The gift is a genius for apprehending complex systems and deep knowledge. Possible archetypes: Recluse, Hermit, Genius, Wizard, Sleuth, Spy, Absent-minded Professor, Philosopher,Magician, Alchemist, Shaman, Iconoclast. _ 

_Point 6—Intuiting. Sharp-eyed, caring, sensitive, & aware. Attention is on the environment, keeping watch, sharpening awareness. The challenge is to transform fear-based hypersensitivity and the potential to overreact into a sense of basic trust arising from intuitive awareness that there is really nothing to fear.The gift is a keen and even psychic attunement to people and situations. Possible archetypes: Family Loyalist, Faithful Friend, Underdog Scrapper, Tender Defender, Vigilante, Warrior, Psychic, Intuitive, Keeper of the Flame, True Believer, Community Cornerstone. _ 

_Point 7—Diversity. Quick, witty, high-energy, & innovative. Attention is on _ 
_ideas, multitasking, freedom & excitement, and fun-seeking. The challenge is to get grounded, steady, & focused, being willing to make an emotional commitment to long-term projects & relationships. The gift is a lightning-fast ability to link ideas in visionary ways. Possible archetypes: Messenger of the Gods, Bon Vivant, Free Spirit, Trickster, Drifter, Dance-away Lover, Magical Child, Storyteller, Idealist, Aquarian Visionary, Trendsetter, Jet-setter, One of the Beautiful People. _ 

_Point 8—Unity. Forthright, direct, grounded, & powerful. Attention is on establishing one’s position, taking charge, personal honor & boundaries. The challenge is to cultivate inner sensitivity, receptivity, flexibility, and subtlety. The gift is the unwavering upholding of a personal ideal of justice and honor. Possible archetypes: Father, Monarch, Ruler, CEO, Empire Builder, Power Broker, Mafia Don, Chivalrous Knight, Protector, Champion, Natural Leader. _ 

_Point 9—Universalization. Practical, matter-of-fact, unassuming & potentially _ 
_mystical. Attention is on ordinary life, keeping the peace, other people, & finding joy in small pleasures. The challenge is to become more self-aware and more assertive in self-expression. The gift is a listening heart. Possible archetypes: Server, Listener, Tabula Rasa, Receiver, Follower, Peasant, Appreciator, Coun__selor, Peacekeeper, Mediator, Meditator, Blender, Balancer, Harmonizer. _
​


----------



## Yves (May 11, 2011)

I clicked on the link, and it didn't take me to descriptions of the 27 subtypes.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Yves said:


> I clicked on the link, and it didn't take me to descriptions of the 27 subtypes.


http://www.enneagramdimensions.net/articles/chart_27_subtypes.pdf

Here you go.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ awesome post! I agree with what has been said about E6. <.< strange that I relate the most to E6 sexual thou.


----------

